# Hawaii



## Ronolulu (Aug 13, 2005)

Who knows of anyone residing in Hawaii with Xcel expertise that could a few extra bucks?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 13, 2005)

How about "Brian from Maui"?

Smitty


----------



## Ronolulu (Aug 14, 2005)

Do I know Brian?


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 23, 2005)

I seem to remember seeing a comment from Brian to the effect that that while he was born in Hawaii, he no longer resides there.  I'll PM him...


----------



## starl (Aug 23, 2005)

Greg - already contacted him. He's still in Hawaii.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, Tracy.  Brian PM'd me back just a minute ago saying he's in touch with Ron.


----------

